# okay...wich one is the .38/357 combo?



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking at buying the Lcd but I want either a hammerless. or shrouded hammer ultralight 38/357 combo. Which. model is this? In a 38 special can you shoot+ loads or just. reg 38 ammo? Hitting gun show so Wat's yer estimated. cost of a new or used one? Tnx, hg


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I think you mean LCR (as in light compact revolver). The .38 special LCR will shoot a +p load. However I would recommend just getting the .357 version so you can shoot either. if you don't want the .357 the .38 special LCR will handle +p

http://www.tactical-life.com/online/combat-handguns/ruger-lcr-38-special-p/

I always would rather have the .357. Then I can drop to the .38 for shooting or load them up with +p rounds because I know if the gun can handle a .357 round it will have no prob with the .38+p


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Ahhhh. Ok. So a 357 will shoot either but a 38will only shoot 38 rounds. Will the 357 shoot regular 38 specials or just the +p,s?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

a .357 mag pistol will shoot and is made to handle ALL standard .38 special rounds up to and including +p and +p+ loads.


----------

